# [solved] awstats fehler nach -eav world

## rexxos

Hallo Leute !

Habe folgendes Problem nach einem emerge -eav world

```

>tail -f /var/log/apache2/error_log

Prototype mismatch: sub ModPerl::ROOT::ModPerl::PerlRun::var_www_localhost_cgi_2dbin_awstats_2epl::encode: none vs ($$;$) at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter.pm line 65.

 at /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/awstats.pl line 19

Prototype mismatch: sub ModPerl::ROOT::ModPerl::PerlRun::var_www_localhost_cgi_2dbin_awstats_2epl::encode_utf8: none vs ($) at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter.pm line 65.

 at /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/awstats.pl line 19

Prototype mismatch: sub ModPerl::ROOT::ModPerl::PerlRun::var_www_localhost_cgi_2dbin_awstats_2epl::find_encoding: none vs ($;$) at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter.pm line 65.

 at /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/awstats.pl line 19

Prototype mismatch: sub ModPerl::ROOT::ModPerl::PerlRun::var_www_localhost_cgi_2dbin_awstats_2epl::clone_encoding: none vs ($) at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter.pm line 65.

 at /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/awstats.pl line 19

```

apache, awstats bereits re-emerged, Problem bleibt bestehen.

```

emerge --info:

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5440_@_2.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 10 Aug 2010 06:00:19 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 caps cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dri fortran gd gdbm gpm iconv jpeg logrotate modules mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode wmf x86 xinetd xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

code Tags gesetzt -- FinswimmerLast edited by rexxos on Mon Aug 16, 2010 6:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

Hast Du evtl. kürzlich ein Perl-Update eingespielt? Dann solltest Du auf jeden Fall perl-cleaner --all laufen lassen.

P.S. Es wäre der Lesbarkeit sehr dienlich, wenn Du Shell-Ausgaben u.dgl. in [code]-Blöcke einfassen würdest.  :Smile: 

----------

## rexxos

 *lxg wrote:*   

> Hast Du evtl. kürzlich ein Perl-Update eingespielt? Dann solltest Du auf jeden Fall perl-cleaner --all laufen lassen.
> 
> P.S. Es wäre der Lesbarkeit sehr dienlich, wenn Du Shell-Ausgaben u.dgl. in [code]-Blöcke einfassen würdest. 

 

Ja hab ich - ich hab auch 

```
perl-cleaner  reallyall
```

durchlaufen lassen, immer noch den gleichen Fehler wenn ich auf awstats zugreife 

```

Prototype mismatch: sub ModPerl::ROOT::ModPerl::PerlRun::var_www_localhost_cgi_2dbin_awstats_2epl::clone_encoding: none vs ($) at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/Exporter.pm line 65.

 at /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/awstats.pl line 19

```

im Browser hab ich nur HTTP 500 internal server error 

lg,

Rex

----------

## lxg

Ähm,

```
perl-cleaner  reallyall
```

oder 

```
perl-cleaner --reallyall
```

?

Ersteres wird wohl nicht den gewünschten Effekt haben.

----------

## rexxos

Ähm da muss ich jetzt widersprechen ...

```
Usage: /usr/bin/perl-cleaner [options] [ask]

        modules - rebuild perl modules for old installs of perl

        allmodules - rebuild perl modules for any install of perl

        libperl - rebuild anything linked against libperl

        ph-clean - clean out old ph files from a previous perl

        phupdate - update existing ph files, useful after an upgrade to system parts like the kernel

        phall - clean out old ph files and run phupdate

        all - rebuild modules, libperl linkages, clean ph files, and rebuild them

        reallyall - rebuild modules for any install of perl, libperl linkages, clean ph files, and rebuild them

        ask - ask for confirmation on each emerge

```

```
webtest ~ # perl-cleaner --reallyall
```

bewirkt gar nix im gegensatz zu 

```

webtest ~ # perl-cleaner reallyall

Fri Aug 13 19:29:28 CEST 2010 : Beginning a clean up of .ph files

Excluding perl-0.0.0 from cleaning

Locating ph files for removal

```

... behebt mein Problem aber nicht im geringsten  :Wink: 

lg,

Rex[/code]

----------

## lxg

 *rexxos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Usage: /usr/bin/perl-cleaner [options] [ask]
> 
> ...

 

Hm, wie hast Du die obige Ausgabe erzeugt? Bei mir gibt perl-cleaner -h folgendes aus:

```
perl-cleaner -- Find & rebuild packages and Perl header files broken due to a perl upgrade

Usage: /usr/sbin/perl-cleaner [OPTION]

Options:

  -h, --help     Print usage

  -V, --version  Print version

  -p, --pretend  Pretend (don't do anything)

  -v, --verbose  Increase verbosity (may be specified multiple times)

  --modules      Rebuild perl modules for old installs of perl

  --allmodules   Rebuild all perl modules

  --libperl      Rebuild anything linked against libperl

  --ph-clean     Clean out old ph files from a previous perl

  --phupdate     Update existing ph files, useful after an upgrade to system parts like the kernel

  --phall        Short for --ph-clean --phupdate

  --all          Short for --modules --libperl --phall

  --reallyall    Short for --allmodules --libperl --phall

  --leftovers    Shows all files that were not rebuilt

  -P PM, --package-manager PM

                 Use package manager PM, where PM can be one of:

                  * portage (Default)

                  * pkgcore

                  * paludis

  -- OPTIONS     Pass additional options to package manager
```

Welche Version von perl-cleaner hast Du?

Was ist die Ausgabe von emerge -pvuND world?

Was ist die Ausgabe von equery list -po perl?

----------

## rexxos

die ausgabe habe ich so erzeugt:

```
webtest ~ # perl-cleaner

Usage: /usr/bin/perl-cleaner [options] [ask]

        modules - rebuild perl modules for old installs of perl

        allmodules - rebuild perl modules for any install of perl

        libperl - rebuild anything linked against libperl

        ph-clean - clean out old ph files from a previous perl

        phupdate - update existing ph files, useful after an upgrade to system parts like the kernel

        phall - clean out old ph files and run phupdate

        all - rebuild modules, libperl linkages, clean ph files, and rebuild them

        reallyall - rebuild modules for any install of perl, libperl linkages, clean ph files, and rebuild them

        ask - ask for confirmation on each emerge

```

perl-cleaner-1.05

```
emerge -pv perl-cleaner

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

 emerge -pvuND world :

```

webtest ~ # emerge -pvuND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 [0.2.10] USE="-static-libs%" 297 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2 [2.6.4-r3] USE="ncurses%* -emacs -qt4 -vim-syntax" 3,522 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81-r2 [3.81] USE="nls -static" 1,125 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.2 [2.4.1] USE="nls -static" 1,579 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.49-r1 [5.1.46] USE="community latin1 perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static -test -xtradb" 24,333 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.14 [5.2.13] USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cgi cli crypt ctype* curl dbase filter* ftp gd gdbm gmp hash* iconv json* ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre posix* readline reflection session simplexml* spl ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter zip zlib -adabas -birdstep -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -curlwrappers -db2 -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -embed% -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fdftk -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xpm -xsl -yaz (-fastbuild%) (-java-external%) (-sybase%)" 8,852 kB

Total: 6 packages (6 upgrades), Size of downloads: 39,705 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-admin/webmin-1.510 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (10 Aug 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team

#

# Breaks about any QA policy regarding not touching

# live filesystem as it writes to LVM configuration,

# cron configuration, current-running kernel modules, RPM

# library, ...

#

# Removal on 2010-10-09

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```

webtest ~ # equery list -po perl

!!! unknown local option -po, ignoring

[ Searching for package 'perl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 (1)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.54 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-CGI-3.48 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.26.03 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.20.0401 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.30 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.021 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.09 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.08 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.34.0201 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.02 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.20 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.27 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.19.01 (0)

[I--] [  ] www-apache/mod_perl-2.0.4-r1 (1)

webtest ~ #

```

lg,

Rex

----------

## lxg

Oha, das sind noch deutlich ältere Versionen als bei mir, was vermutlich daran liegt, dass Du auf stable bist. Da scheint sich auch einiges mit den Parametern und der Ausgabe sowohl bei equery als auch bei perl-cleaner geändert zu haben. Daher kann ich das so nicht reproduzieren.

Somit muss ich leider noch mal ins Dunkel stochern. Was ist die Ausgabe von:

```
emerge -pv perl libperl mod_perl awstats
```

Ansonsten, wenn es Dich sehr behindert und Du eine schnelle Lösung brauchst, frag mal im englischen Forum unter „Portage & Programming“ nach; kann sein, dass sich da eher Leidensgenossen bzw. Perl-Gurus finden.

----------

## rexxos

```
emerge -pv perl libperl mod_perl awstats

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-apache/mod_perl-2.0.4-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-misc/awstats-6.95  USE="apache2 geoip vhosts -ipv6" 0 kB

```

sollte ich doch mal ~x86 testen ?

----------

## lxg

 *rexxos wrote:*   

> sollte ich doch mal ~x86 testen ?

 

Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen; ~x86 bzw. ~amd64 ist auch relativ stabil. Aber Du solltest bedenken, dass es kein Weg zurück zu stable gibt.

Versuche es lieber zuerst mal im englischen Forum „Portage & Programming“. Falls Du Hilfe beim Formulieren brauchst, lass es mich wissen.

----------

## mokia

Hast du schon ein revdep-rebuild gemacht?

----------

## lxg

 *mokia wrote:*   

> Hast du schon ein revdep-rebuild gemacht?

 

Stimmt, das kam ja noch gar nicht zur Sprache.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rexxos

Hallo und vielen Dank für die nette Hilfe.

ja 

```
revdep-rebuild

lafilefixer --justfixit 
```

habe ich auch schon laufen lassen, allerdings hat anscheinend 

```

 emerge -v perl libperl mod_perl awstats

```

was bewirkt - danach und einem apache restart funktioniert alles wieder einwandfrei ...

lg,

Rex

----------

